# Постоянная, непроходящая тахикардия



## Roman07 (13 Окт 2017)

Добрый День! Меня зовут Роман, мне 26. Моя проблема состоит в изматывающей тахикардии, которая на протяжении вот уже 2,5 лет ни на минуту не проходит. Пульс в спокойном состоянии, лежа 93-96 ударов в минуту ровным фоном, даже ночью .При небольшой физической нагрузке увеличивается сильнее. Все началось в начале зимы 2015 года, случилось какое-то недомогание: при вставании с кровати, кресла, при поднятии с корточек резко увеличивался пульс, но затем через какое-то время приходил в норму, стало скакать давление, небольшая слабость. Постепенно, пробыв в этом состоянии около двух месяцев, стал побаливать затылок с левой стороны. Я подумал, что проблема в шее, решил сходить к мануальному терапевту, к которому уже обращался несколько лет назад(правая сторона шеи была как камень и тогда он хорошо помог). Мануальный терапевт сказал, что проблема в верху шеи, что сместились позвонки (сейчас, читая форум,вижу что это называется блок суставов головы), сделал мануальную терапию. Дома заметил, что шея не болит, но к вечеру этого же дня появилось какое-то странное состояние. Так получилось, что дня через два заболел гриппом, поднялась высокая температура, которую никак не мог сбить, пришлось вызывать скорую. Температуру мне все-таки сбили, но самочувствие было плохим, померили давление. Оказался очень высокий пульс: точно не помню в районе 130. Сказали, что это из-за температуры и интоксикации,что такое возможно и дали таблетку от пульса. Но на следующий день самочувствии также было плохим, померил собственным тонометром пульс оказался в районе 100 ударов. В общем последующие несколько дней ситуация не менялась, пульс круглые сутки был в районе 100 ударов. Решил снова обратиться к мануальному терапевту, думал возможно из-за этого , что-то изменилось. Снова сделали как в прошлый раз, но ничего не изменилось.  В прошлом,состояние, когда я резко вставал у меня темнело в глазах и сильно забивался пульс началось с возраста  19 лет, в спокойном состоянии сердце успокаивалось, сейчас же пульс не успокаивается абсолютно. Таблетки от тахикардии назначил сам себе пил и вазокардин, корвалол,пульс спадает на несколько часов до 80 с хвостом и поновой. Ночью не могу спать, пульс изматывает сильно.  Делал анализы ттг, узи щитовидной железы, узи сердца, много анализов крови.Все в пределах нормы. Результаты обследований могу выложить. Есть рентген с функциональными пробами. На следующий месяц записался к кардиологу. Пожалуйста подскажите, в каком направлении двигаться, куда копать, очень изматывающее состояние. Начал принимать препараты калия , магния, успокаивающие средства, но пульс не сбавляется.


----------



## La murr (13 Окт 2017)

@Roman07, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями*
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Окт 2017)

Давно пора обратиться за помощью к кардиологу.


----------



## Roman07 (13 Окт 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Давно пора обратиться за помощью к кардиологу.


Владимир, может ли быть связана тахикардия с шеей. Верхний отдел шеи много раз вправляли. Сейчас состояние стабильно плохое. К кардиологу перезаписали на понедельник.


----------



## Elka66 (13 Окт 2017)

Мне кардиолог говорил от  приступа тахикардии  надо половинку эгилока под язык и и повторить анализы щж


----------



## Roman07 (13 Окт 2017)

@Elka66, честно сказать, был бы рад если это были бы приступы, но у меня она держится ровным фоном, даже ночью.


----------



## Elka66 (14 Окт 2017)

@Roman07, тогда к хорошему кардиологу,мне помогло лечение была и тахикардия и ощущение что сердце что то сжимает до боли,назначили милдронат,эгилок и грандаксин,причём прямо на приеме я врачу стала говорить,мол препарат с недоказанной эффективностью,сказал меньше читай,  направил  еще и к гинекологу и эндокринологу на консультацию .И помог курс лечения, боли ушли теперь изредка только эгилок при тахикардии.Мне кажется у вас проблемы со щж,если вы астенического телосложения и есть тремор в руках,повышенная потливость,субфибрилитет,то точно щж,можно для себя сдать повторно один ТТГ, впрочем хороший кардиолог сможет все увидеть на осмотре.Лечитесь,выздоравливайте


----------



## Roman07 (14 Окт 2017)

@Elka66, узи щитовидной железы уже делал, там все хорошо было, тиреотропные гормоны сдавал: т3,т4, в пределах нормы. Не сказать, что я астенического телосложения, рост 177, вес 76 ( вес такой был практически всегда), субфибрилитет держится уже довольно долго. В понедельник на консультацию к кардиологу идти, посмотрим на результаты обследований.


----------



## abelar (15 Окт 2017)

Роман! Разумеется - сначала к кардиологу. Пока ждете приема, сделайте УЗДГ сосудов шеи (дуплексное сканирование. Делается врачом УЗИ). + рентген.снимки шейного отдела. Т.н. "функциональные" Там должно быть 3 снимка: фронтальный "с открытым ртом", и два боковых: в сгибании и разгибании.
Если обследование у кардиолога ничего конкретного не даст, выкладывайте снимки на форум. Будем думать дальше.


----------



## Roman07 (18 Окт 2017)

@abelar, Александр Вячеславович, был я у кардиолога. По многочисленным анализам пока ничего криминального не нашли. На экг - синусовая тахикардия с ритмом около 100 ударов, цифру точно не запомнил. Врач назначил лечение: беталок зок 50 мг утром, панангин плюс витамин В6 (одним препаратом) 1 шт 3 раза в день, анвифен 250 мг за час до сна. Сегодня хожу с холтером. Выкладываю снимки шейного отдела с описанием и УЗДГ сосудов шеи.


----------



## Roman07 (18 Окт 2017)

Нашел УЗДГ сосудов шеи за 2013 год, отличается довольно сильно.


----------



## abelar (19 Окт 2017)

Снимки отличные. Патологии атлантоокципитального сочленения, проблемы в котором сильно влияют на вегетативные функции, нет. Есть кое-что в С3-С4,но спойлить заранее не буду.Выполняйте назначения кардиолога пару недель. Потом отпишитесь по результатам.


----------



## Roman07 (31 Окт 2017)

@abelar, спасибо большое, что посмотрели снимки. Отписываюсь по результатам лечения. Пульс сейчас держится в районе около 80. На следующие сутки, когда действие препаратов заканчивается (особенно утром), чсс возрастает. Также, даже на фоне лечения, сохраняются периодические приливы крови к голове - ощущение сильного тепла в ушах и пульсация. По поводу шеи, не уточнил всю информацию. Вся правая сторона шеи еще со школы, с 11 класса, была в сильном спазме,от трапеции до затылка, даже спереди, включаю грудино-ключично-сосцевидную мышцу  (переболел затяжным гриппом и получил сильный стресс), в право поворачивалась очень плохо. Когда обращался к мануальному терапевту в первый раз, еще в институте, как я понял, верхние позвонки мы не трогали, но он говорил, что правая сторона шеи , как бетон - делали блокады (но повышенный мышечный тонус на правой стороне никуда не делся). И вот с этим сильным мышечным дисбалансом я рос.На снимках, если присмотреться, можно увидеть, куда смотрят остистые отростки, особенно хорошо видно по второму позвонку. В 2015 году, как я уже писал, делали мануальную терапию на верхнем отделе шеи.
1. Могло ли соотношение в атлантоокципитальном сочленении измениться, то есть мог ли позвонок занять другое положение? До лечения, ходил с мышечной асимметрией очень долго.
2. Изучая строение шеи, увидел, что вблизи от первого позвонка проходит блуждающий нерв, который урежает пульс. Возможна ли его компрессия поперечным отростком атланта?
Старался не упустить детали, описал ситуацию в полном объеме.


----------



## Elka66 (31 Окт 2017)

@Roman07, может еще раз к эндокринологу,надпочечники посмотреть


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (31 Окт 2017)

была такая таха месяца три после гриппа началась, месяц три держалась, потом начались еще панические атаки. ПРошло все без всяких таблеток сердечных, не переживайте, все верно Вам посоветовали обратиться к кардиологу, походите с Холтером сутки, сразу понятно все будет. Вегетатика дает такую реакцию на стресс часто и это здоровая ее реакция) Раз с сердцем все в порядке. такая чсс Вам ничем не угрожает) при беге у нас чсс и 150 бывает)) ИМХО


----------



## abelar (2 Ноя 2017)

Роман! Это один из тех случаев,которые в медицине называются "типичное не то". Когда это может быть все что угодно... Споры про анатомическую связь сублюксации С1 разделяют остеопатов и научную медицину непреодолимой преградой. В частности n.vagus не страдает в верхнем отделе ШОП...А, остеопаты имеют свой взгляд на это.
Но, нам нужно вылечится.а не науку двигать...
Я, не как врач,а как юзер сделал бы так:
Нашел бы специалиста остеопата,который практикует краниосакральный метод остеопатии. Сакральный - не от метафизики ,а от os sacrum, крестец. 
Или мануального терапевта, практикующий "мягкие техники МТ" , миофасциальный релиз" и подобное.
Сходил бы на пару сеансов и посмотрел результат. Если после сеанса ЧСС в пределах 80 и держится хотя бы неделю, то идем в правильном направлении.  Навредить этими методами сложно, а результата можно добиться без углубления в науку. 
Отпишитесь обязательно.


----------



## Roman07 (9 Ноя 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> @Roman07, может еще раз к эндокринологу,надпочечники посмотреть


Не думаю, что проблема в этом, но проверить может не помешает).


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> походите с Холтером сутки, сразу понятно все будет.


Холтером проверялся, ситуация яснее не стала, пока в поисках. 


> Раз с сердцем все в порядке. такая чсс Вам ничем не угрожает) при беге у нас чсс и 150 бывает)) ИМХО


Да, но не когда она достигает 100 ударов в минуту на протяжении суток,  уже несколько лет. Из-за которой отсутствует нормальный сон, про физ.нагрузку вообще молчу.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (10 Ноя 2017)

Да, но не когда она достигает 100 ударов в минуту на протяжении суток,  уже несколько лет. Из-за которой отсутствует нормальный сон, про физ.нагрузку вообще молчу. [/QUOTE]
Холтер не выявил патологии?
А Вы, простите, откуда знаете свою ЧСС ночью, Вы ее всегда измеряете? И еще ,простите, не задолбались?  Я Вам верю, что у Вас высокая ЧСС ,просто, знаете еще что, я когда раньше ее мерила, она у меня сразу же увеличивалась) Сон у Вас может нарушился еще до появления тахикардии? А Вы спите с выключенным светом? Просот если у Вас не выявляют никаких патологий, как вариант спросить у врача про разрешенную для Вас нагрузку, просто начните ходить)) Вдруг сердечко просто подтренировать нужно? (все имхо) И еще вопросик) она 100 стабильно всегда? А когда пройдетесь, или на этаж подниметесь, разве не увеличивается до 140 хотя бы?) Вы что ли стабильный такой человек?)
К МТ ,владеющему мягкими техниками Вас посоветовали обратиться, обратились? ЧСС не меняется?
ДАвление у Вас какое?

И еще ,почему тут никого не смущает Ваша температура, Вы же ее упомянули, какая она у Вас? Кровь сдавали, СОЭ норм?

@Roman07, корвалол, надеюсь, больше не употребляете? Ну и вопрос на засыпку, в данный период времени сколько раз в день вы пользуетесь тонометром)))

сами себе назначили таблетки от тахикардии зря, все сердечное лечение только с кардиологом, таблетки ,которые понижают чсс снижают еще и давление (вы написали, что оно у вас скачет)  а че ему еще делать, если вы пьете такие таблетки и корвалол...
Магний калий тоже кто назначал Вам? Вы сдавали на электролиты анализы? или так, авось поможет))


----------



## Roman07 (11 Ноя 2017)

> Холтер не выявил патологии?
> А Вы, простите, откуда знаете свою ЧСС ночью, Вы ее всегда измеряете? И еще ,простите, не задолбались?


Всего выявлено 1405 (660 ночью) выраженных синусовых аритмий. Максимальный RR аритмий 1,47 сек. в 4:27:38 (то есть утром). Всего за сутки выявлено 370 наджелудочковых экстрасистол: 261 днем и 109 ночью. Всего выявлено 10 (3 ночью) блокад одного класса - "SA-блокада". Основной ритм - синусовый. С учетом медикаментов (мне почему-то назначили холтер, когда я  принимал все назначенные препараты кардиолога) он показал в среднем 72 удара. В любом случае его придется носить еще, уже без лекарств. Знаю свою ЧСС ночью по причине того, что неоднократно просыпаюсь именно из-за нее. Показывает стабильно, в районе 100 ударов, правда иногда может быть даже немного выше, особенно к утру, до 110 доходит. 


> Я Вам верю, что у Вас высокая ЧСС ,просто, знаете еще что, я когда раньше ее мерила, она у меня сразу же увеличивалась)


Когда я меряю, она у меня от этого не увеличивается еще больше, я на этом не зациклен. Никаких панических атак у меня нет и не было. Такие цифры показывают в том числе, когда я сплю, то есть, когда абсолютно спокоен. Ранее старался не обращать на это внимания, но ни к чему хорошему это не привело. Владимир Воротынцев сказал: "давно пора обратиться к кардиологу". Долго откладывал с походом к врачу, так как думал, что это  состояние пройдет, даже и не мог поверить, что ситуация не изменится. 


> Сон у Вас может нарушился еще до появления тахикардии? А Вы спите с выключенным светом?


До этого был отличный сон. Да, сплю с выключенным светом.


> Просот если у Вас не выявляют никаких патологий, как вариант спросить у врача про разрешенную для Вас нагрузку, просто начните ходить)) Вдруг сердечко просто подтренировать нужно? (все имхо)


Естественно сердце нужно тренировать. До этого занимался в спортзале 4,5 года. После занятий делал кардио (чисто легкой атлетикой практически не занимался), соблюдал режим, ел правильную еду, принимал спортивное питание. Достиг очень хороших результатов . Сейчас же уже непохож на тренированного человека, осталась только v-образная фигура.


> И еще вопросик) она 100 стабильно всегда? А когда пройдетесь, или на этаж подниметесь, разве не увеличивается до 140 хотя бы?) Вы что ли стабильный такой человек?)


Если в течение дня не заниматься физическим трудом, то цифры останутся  на все той же крейсерской скорости, то есть, ставшей уже постоянной, цифре 100 ( за эти почти 3 года, самым низким наблюдал показание в 93 удара, которое бывает очень редко ). Если пройдусь или поднимусь на этаж конечно увеличивается, в моем случае, возможно и больше 140.


> К МТ ,владеющему мягкими техниками Вас посоветовали обратиться, обратились? ЧСС не меняется? ДАвление у Вас какое?


Остеопата, мануального терапевта, практикующего "мягкие техники МТ" на данный момент ищу, 
Давление с назначенным беталоком держится в пределах 95,105-70,80. Без него 110,120-75-85 .


> И еще ,почему тут никого не смущает Ваша температура, Вы же ее упомянули, какая она у Вас? Кровь сдавали, СОЭ норм?


Температура в пределах 37-37,3. В последний раз СОЭ точно не запомнил, но по-моему показало 7 или 8. Несколько раз делал эксперимент, выпивал таблетку от пульса и мерил температуру, она была 36,6-36,9.


> корвалол, надеюсь, больше не употребляете? Ну и вопрос на засыпку, в данный период времени сколько раз в день вы пользуетесь тонометром)))


Корвалол больше не пью. Тонометром пользуюсь, когда реально чувствую себя не очень хорошо.


> Магний калий тоже кто назначал Вам? Вы сдавали на электролиты анализы? или так, авось поможет))


Панангин B6 назначил кардиолог.


----------



## Ким Юрий (11 Ноя 2017)

Если корвалол помогал то значит у вас   точно не проблемы с сердцем  , корвалол это успокаивающее средство, я думаю у вас есть проблемы с мыщцами шеи от перетренированности и конечно нервы шалят . Как с паническими атаками? Тревожность? Стресс?


----------



## Roman07 (11 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Если корвалол помогал то значит у вас   точно не проблемы с сердцем  , корвалол это успокаивающее средство, я думаю у вас есть проблемы с мыщцами шеи от перетренированности и конечно нервы шалят . Как с паническими атаками? Тревожность? Стресс?


Не тренируюсь уже почти как 3 года из-за возникшей проблемы, но дисбаланс мышц шеи есть. Панических атак не наблюдал у себя ни разу. Не могу сказать, что я за что-то переживаю,сильно нервничаю, волнуюсь, всякие случаи конечно бывают, в этом плане, наверно, как у всех.  А так, вообще, нахожусь в довольно спокойной обстановке.


----------



## Leksejka (13 Июл 2018)

@Roman07, если вы еще заходите на этот форм, пожалуйста отпишитесь, смогли ли вы побороть проблему и как, прошу вас.


----------

